
Rio's disaster is an extreme version of what happens to Olympic host cities - ereyes01
https://www.thenation.com/article/budget-failures-displacement-zika-welcome-to-rios-11-9b-summer-olympics/
======
finid
> Brazil is an incredibly unequal society, with oligarchical elites who
> disdain the poor, mourn for a lost military dictatorship, and don’t
> particularly care for democracy (all attractive traits to the IOC when
> looking for an Olympic host city)

Well, how's that news. All societies have some inequality and "oligarchical
elites who disdain the poor."

